# Designing Life...



## PERCON (May 21, 2005)

If you could design your very own creature using what there is available from all the species on Earth what would you make, and why?


*PERCON*


----------



## AmonRa (May 21, 2005)

i'd take the body of an elephant, the horns of a unicorn, the arms of a gorrila, the head of a sperm whale and the legs of a 90 year old man.

...


reason? because im cruel and sadistic and i think it would be really funny seeing those scrawnt little legs trying to support all that weight


----------



## a|one (May 22, 2005)

I'd take the legs of a lion, the body of a crocodile(sp?), the head of a (giant)spider, the brain of a human, the tail of a scorpion, and the shadow of a mouse 

--------------------------

I think it would make a great assassin, quick mind, deadly tail, low to the ground, and powerful legs to run away with.


----------



## Amber (May 24, 2005)

The body of a wild cat with the head of an elf, the tail of a snake, the wings of an eagle, and the claws of a bird


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 24, 2005)

I would remain as I am, and I wouldn't try to make anything other than it is


----------



## a|one (May 24, 2005)

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> I would remain as I am, and I wouldn't try to make anything other than it is



I think you misunderstood, the question is if you were to create a creature, not become one.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 24, 2005)

I understood perfectly, I have helped create 3 new creatures so far, and now my answer stands.


----------



## a|one (May 24, 2005)

Oh I see, my bad.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 24, 2005)

Not really, just me being pedantic


----------



## a|one (May 24, 2005)

I don't know about that, I'd say your pedanticity is at least equalled by my own inner desire to tell others their wrong.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 24, 2005)

lol


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 24, 2005)

I'd design a creature that couldn't run very fast, was a bit stupid and tasted great with red wine


----------



## Leto (May 24, 2005)

Like a mutton ?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 24, 2005)

you mean a sheep? 

yes, but tastier - I was thinking of the 'dish of the day' in "The Restaurant at the End of the Universe.."


----------



## Leto (May 24, 2005)

Never tasted my special stew to say that 

Beef is a good option too...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 24, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Never tasted my special stew to say that


 
special, eh? Now, I'm intrigued  

I haven't had mutton since I got food poisoning at a rather nasty hotel I was staying in a while back. I was never a huge fan of it to begin with mind.

Beef, on the other hand...now yer talking! yum!


----------



## Leto (May 24, 2005)

1 - always take mutton you've seen alive in the field, and prepare it yourself.
2 - for the beef stew, keep it in wine with laurel, thyme and onion at least 12 hours. Then roll the meat in flour before cooking it, and the veggies and the wine. Serve with the same type of wine. 
3 - now I'm hungry.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 24, 2005)

4 - can we skip the flour, I can't eat it...
5 - I'm hungry too and it's your fault


----------



## Leto (May 24, 2005)

4 - yup, it's just to keep the juice inside the meat. 

5 - not anymore, I've just finished lunch  : fresh beans, bacon, tomato and mushroom salad


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 24, 2005)

Bah


----------



## Leto (May 24, 2005)

To go back to original thread, if only those 2 animals were availables :
http://www.evethenovel.com/products/lhasamopso/index.html
http://www.evethenovel.com/products/dustbuttster/index.html
....


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 24, 2005)

fresh beans?
someone open a window!!


----------



## Leto (May 24, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> fresh beans?
> someone open a window!!



Never heard of baking soda drop while cooking ?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 24, 2005)

actually no I haven't, but then again - I don't eat beans, fresh or otherwise


----------



## Leto (May 24, 2005)

No mutton, no beans, aren't we a bit difficult to feed ?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 24, 2005)

of yes, I'm very fussy with food.
Bane of my mother's life, I am (to paraphrase Yoda  )


----------



## lucifer_principle (May 29, 2005)

Too strange to mess with animals. I will invent a robot similar to human and call it "Sarah", kind of like the humanoid in Aliens 4 movie. "Sarah" will be a girl with military cut but sexy, kind, humane, smart,and loving. Totally human-like until you find out she doen't bleed blood.


----------



## PERCON (May 30, 2005)

I would make a creature that breathes out oxygen and can breath in any gas available, I'd use the chemicals in a plant so the animal feeds itself from sunlight and the body of a domestic cat with the head of a mouse just so that for once the mouse can't run away from the cat and this way the creature would give humans oxygen no matter where than were and entertainment  . 

Think of it as man's(And women's ) best friend, part II...

_*PERCON*_


----------

